
Show HN: Artificial Intelligence Based Drug Discovery Toolkit - rmaiti
https://mailchi.mp/522ea856b2ed/aiddt
======
dalke
I would like a reply to the comment I left (at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20302044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20302044)
) when this came up last week.

